

Developments in Cloning Technology Could Make Mammoth Clone a Reality - ssclafani
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8257223/Mammoth-could-be-reborn-in-four-years.html

======
badwetter
So Jurassic Park may be a reality sometime in the future. May I live to see
it! 8)

